# German shepherd



## hamz.dar

i want to know if my german shepherd puppy has a good tail and if it has any other problems here are the pictures 




























i love my dog and i don;t care if it has any faults i just wanna know if there are any because i wanna be able to take her to dog shows


----------



## Keechak

hamz.dar said:


> i want to know if my german shepherd puppy has a good tail and if it has any other problems here are the pictures
> 
> i love my dog and i don;t care if it has any faults i just wanna know if there are any because i wanna be able to take her to dog shows


Did you buy this dog to enter it in shows?


----------



## hamz.dar

no not really but just wondering randomly started training her really smart just wondering


----------



## Keechak

You can certainly do obedience, agility, tracking, rally and other performance sports with her but she wont do well in conformation if that's what you were wondering


----------



## hamz.dar

ok thanks don't know much about dog shows i read up on agility training and she's perfect for it i thought dog shows only let pure breeds show and all


----------



## Keechak

hamz.dar said:


> ok thanks don't know much about dog shows i read up on agility training and she's perfect for it i thought dog shows only let pure breeds show and all


Conformation shows are for purebreds only but Agility allows any breed or mix to enter


----------



## oppster12345

she looks good


hamz.dar said:


> i want to know if my german shepherd puppy has a good tail and if it has any other problems here are the pictures
> View attachment 36097
> 
> View attachment 36098
> 
> View attachment 36099
> 
> View attachment 36100
> 
> i love my dog and i don;t care if it has any faults i just wanna know if there are any because i wanna be able to take her to dog shows


 like my germen shepherd puppy she has a nice color and looks healthy is she a west show line like mine?


----------



## RonE

This thread is ten years old. Please consider starting a new one.


----------

